# First Ever Watch Photo Using A Light Tent



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This is my first ever effort using a small light tent I bought from Ebay

The tent was just plonked on the table next to the window so not much control on the external lighting

Also the camera is a Sony Cybershot compact so the focus isn't spot on.

Edited in Picasa ... so all in all very basic!

I chose the Doxa because it is a hard watch to photograph due to the shiny surfaces and curved crystal.

The pic is not perfect by any means, the lighting needs to be controlled better and I probably should use my SLR and think about a better photo-editor.

Nevertheless it is MUCH better than my usual pathetic efforts :lol:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I'd say that was a very good first effort, and looking forward to some great pic come.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

Same here, a more than acceptable effort. Well done


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Bloody hell, I've just Googled and I want one now!

She already thinks I'm a sado, what is she going to make of all this ?? :wallbash:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

That gives someone like me hope! Nice one. :yes:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

My word, 10 hours for one photo!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't feel so bad with my 10 minutes :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It took me longer to figure out how to get the tent back into the bag!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've just bought a solar powered revolving stand to use with my light tent for about Â£5. Just set your camera on a tripod and snap away as your watch turns in the light!


----------



## Watchdude49 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice photo and watch!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great effort, John...most of mine are shot in a tent with a simple Samsung point and shoot camera, (I say simple, but it does have the ability to manually select shutter speed, F stop, ISO level, white balance etc, etc) and it's usually mounted on a tripod. Admittedly, sometimes a tweak in Photobucket's editing suite is required to get rid of lens reflections, but on the whole, the pics are perfectly acceptable. I certainly won't be trading up to a DSLR and macro lens....the Samsung is more than adequate.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent first result well done


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

I would be more than happy with that result!


----------



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome job...


----------

